# Traffic on new concrete driveway...curing time?



## 232323

How many days of curing time do you recomend before allowing vehicle traffic on a new concrete residential driveway?


----------



## jomama

Absolute minimum of 5 days, 7-10 is better especially with cooler temps, high humidity, etc...


----------



## griz

Break tests indicate an optimum would be 14 days.

Shoot for 28.

Depends on mix design & slump when poured.

Keep it wet.


----------



## NYCB

I try to put in driveways at a 4 if I can. Then tell people not to even look at it for 7 days.

On a hot day though pulling down a 4 can really suck, so I go with a 5.

This time of year I say "One week minimum, the longer the better though" 

People are too damn antsy to stay off it for more than 7 days though.


----------



## Randy Bush

When i am working around a new house I have to stay off a week before can drive lift on it. I will even stay off longer if I can . Will ramp the edges and maybe even lay planks down too.


----------



## bwiab

28 is generally the number per spec. Break test will tell a lot. Usually at 7-14 days you can drive on it. In the past I've done lifts only at 7 days to keep work going. Or you can put plywood down to distribute weight for work vehicles. If you're looking for Parking for the homeowner, I would keep them off as long as possible. Also remind homeowner not to salt it this year if you're in that kind of climate.


----------



## chew

It depends on :
1) what psi concrete you are using
2) How thick is the slab
3) How is it reinforced

Because of the use of de-icers in our area we pour driveways with 5,000 psi concrete. We run tests on everything we pour & we don't allow any traffic until cylinders break 4,000 psi which is usaully the next day. Also the use of de-icers will void your warranty. There is no such thing as concrete safe de-icers.


----------



## JBM

After the house closes.


----------



## CanCritter

riule of thumb is keep concrete moist for the 28 days and you'll double the strength of the concrete...keep it moist and park on the street...basics......


----------

